
Ask HN: Static website on VPS Linux server - maxraz
Is it possible to put a simple HTML static website on VPS Linux server (without any environment or Panel, as I don&#x27;t have necessary skills to manage it)? Under a domain name of course. Thank you for advice.
======
pwg
Simple answer: Yes, possible.

Longer answer: The VPS needs to be running a web-server if you expect others
to be able to retrieve the static website. And with "no environment or Panel"
and lacking the "necessary skills to manage it" unless the VPS came already
packaged with an operational web-server, you'll likely be unable to add one
without "environment" or "Panel" or "skills".

